# Big Cartel Users: Do you use PayPal or Stripe?



## Sarcastik (Jan 2, 2007)

I have been using BigCartel for a while and it works well, but recently it occurred to me that the checkout process could be using to those who are not too tech savvy. When you checkout it takes you to a PayPal login screen and below that in smaller type it says "checkout with debit/credit". There are some people who will see this an assume you have to have PayPal to order. 

For this reason I just signed up with Stripe which it creates a checkout process that keeps the user in your store during the entire process. Anyone seen good results like this? For those who use PayPal and Stripe do you see more buyers checking out with one over the other? 

Thanks!


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

I use both, my store is pretty small and I just do short runs of shirts. As a consumer I would say for people who don't have a paypal account but want to use credit it gives that option. Since there are no monthly fees I see the benefit of using both.


----------

